# Existencial thoughts



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I've figured out what troubles me in the existencial thoughts, and I've only managed to figure it out now. I usually start by wondering "What the hell are we? Who created us? Who created the universe?" , and this usually goes on until I start asking "Wait, if I ever figured who created the universe, then who created whatever created the universe?" and it goes on until I panic completely.

If anyone didn't get what I meant, I'll type an example:

So, if a superior being like God created the universe, who created God? Then if something else created God, who created that something else?

I guess no one beats me in these obsessive thoughts


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I've figured out what troubles me in the existencial thoughts, and I've only managed to figure it out now. I usually start by wondering "What the hell are we? Who created us? Who created the universe?" , and this usually goes on until I start asking "Wait, if I ever figured who created the universe, then who created whatever created the universe?" and it goes on until I panic completely.
> 
> If anyone didn't get what I meant, I'll type an example:
> 
> ...


I used to have them aswell bro, no faer, they will go away, the thoughts are not bad, they are a method to cope, keeping your mind busy...your already overtired mind actually...start laughing at the thoughts..your mind is more relaxed when you're having fun.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I've figured out what troubles me in the existencial thoughts, and I've only managed to figure it out now. I usually start by wondering "What the hell are we? Who created us? Who created the universe?" , and this usually goes on until I start asking "Wait, if I ever figured who created the universe, then who created whatever created the universe?" and it goes on until I panic completely.
> 
> If anyone didn't get what I meant, I'll type an example:
> 
> ...


I have gone through moments with those thoughts. It is terrifying, and I didn't know how I was going to survive thinking that way. Just know that when your mind is relaxed, you wouldn't be worrying about these things. I guarantee it. It isn't the thoughts that are the problem, but that your mind becomes afraid of these thoughts. I have worried and obsessed like crazy about these things. When I am relaxed, I am not worrried about this, and I think: so what to my mind when I ponder on this.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

2deepathinker said:


> I have gone through moments with those thoughts. It is terrifying, and I didn't know how I was going to survive thinking that way. Just know that when your mind is relaxed, you wouldn't be worrying about these things. I guarantee it. It isn't the thoughts that are the problem, but that your mind becomes afraid of these thoughts. I have worried and obsessed like crazy about these things. When I am relaxed, I am not worrried about this, and I think: so what to my mind when I ponder on this.


Yep I guess









It's pretty hard not to be afraid from that kind of thought though, I mean even if I wasn't DP'd I'd be scared for sure, even if it was just for a minute, then I'd probably get over it.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Yep I guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwwww, so sorry to hear you are going through this. I have totally been there, really I have. I am so sorry you are in such a rough patch of obsessive thinking.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

2deepathinker said:


> Awwwww, so sorry to hear you are going through this. I have totally been there, really I have. I am so sorry you are in such a rough patch of obsessive thinking.


Well, it's way better right now, I'm only feeling my head full of water and pressure for some reason


----------

